# Cairn Terrier rescue



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

SMH! I went to get my hair done tonight, and the girl that washes my hair was telling me about her Pitt Bull and how he is not fixed because they want to have puppies! Oh my! So we continued talking and she tells me she has a pure bred cairn terrier female 2 years old and she has to find her a home QUICKLY because she is due to come into heat and she doesn't want Pitt/Cairn mix puppies. Oh my! 

This dog she already found a home for once but the people stuck it out in the yard with no shelter and she took it back. I asked if she had contacted Cairn rescue and she said yes but they lost contact?????:alberteinstein:

So I just got home and found Cairn rescue and called and she answered and said to have the girl call her. I called the girl and gave her the number. Gosh I hope this little dog finds a soft landing. From her pictures she is darling and was said to love cats, kids, and all adults. 

Breaks my heart!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OMG! My dogs before I got ill and had to rehome them, were Cairns! Really nice little sturdy dogs and I still miss them! They are great little dogs with BIG personalities! Most breeders of Cairns also have a 'bring back' policy so I wonder why she didn't contact the breeder? 
Hope the rescue is successful!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Growing up my best friend had a Cairn, his name was Sniffer, and he was naughty! lol He had that family cowed. He would steal things and take them under the bed and if they tried to reach under to get him or the item he would growl and snap at them. Their reaction was to back off and let him have whatever he had. 

I was in my teens (a very long time ago) and I saw him take something under the bed and I got down to get it and they all freaked out telling me he would bite. I reached under there, grabbed that little dog and drug his snarling, snapping self out and took what he had and handed it to the owner. After that I was the only one that could take things from him. He wasn't mean, just smart! lol


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh I sure hope it works out...Cairns are such funny little dogs and very rare up here.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Oops, double post.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Obviously, I have a soft spot for terriers so this story is sad to me. I realize many breeds and even even different species can live together harmoniously, but a terrier "big dog" personality and a pittie owned so casually... You may have saved that little dog's life. Thank you for intervening with Cairn Rescue. Toto hugs from Houston


----------

